# Database Discussions > Oracle >  concatenating date with time

## baggy

Hi,

I am an sql beginner and I need help with the following problem.

I have a table called customer in which I have 5 columns.
Date type (date), 
hr type (int), 
min type (int), 
sec (int) and 
date_Time type (date).  

I need to concatenate date, hr, min, sec and insert in Date_Time column.  

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks

----------


## stecal

Okay, since you are a SQL beginner, is that Oracle's SQL or some other vendor's SQL? Why? Because of the datatypes you used. What have you tried so far (just to concatenate without inserting or updating)? For example:

select empno||'|'||name||'|'||hire_date from emp;

  1* select empno||'|'||ename||'|'||hiredate from emp
SQL> /

EMPNO||'|'||ENAME||'|'||HIREDATE
-------------------------------------------------------
7369|SMITH|17-DEC-80
7499|ALLEN|20-FEB-81
7521|WARD|22-FEB-81
7566|JONES|02-APR-81
7654|MARTIN|28-SEP-81
7698|BLAKE|01-MAY-81
7782|CLARK|09-JUN-81

----------


## srikanth.mss

what about the date column.
while concatenating hour, minute and second, date data is missing.

----------


## srikanth.mss

update datecon
set date_time = to_date(to_char( trunc(d_date) + hr/24 + (min/(24*60)) + (sec/(24*60*60)) 
,'dd-mon-yyyy hh24:mi:ss'),'dd-mon-yyyy hh24:mi:ss')

----------

